# Weather loaches in Malawi or Tanganyika tank?



## capman (Mar 22, 2009)

My kids and I are setting up a 180 gallon tank (with lots of rocks) that will have a variety of Malawi and/or Tanganyika cichlids. Possible species might include yellow labs, S. fryeri (spelling? - electric blues), red empress, a few red top zebras (maybe - we have a pair separated by a divider in another small-ish tank at the moment), and maybe a few peacocks or other species if the first species listed are not too aggressive and boistrous. We are also very interested in a few of the Tanganyikans (Julidochromis marlieri, Neolamprologus brichardi, and Neolamprologous lelupi in particular), but we realize there might be some compatibility issues, and the list of cichlid species to be included is still under deliberation.

But at the moment, we are thinking of stocking it with some scavengers/bottom feeders.

I know that lots of people seem to have success keeping clown loaches with Malawi cichlids, and we are thinking of doing the same, if for no other reason because they are really cool fish.

But I also have a special fondness for weather loaches, and I think they also might tend to find stray bits of food that other fish, including the clown loaches, might miss.

Have any of you kept weather loaches with any of your rift lake cichlids? How did this work out?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have always liked clown loaches myself for africans. I suppose others loaches would work, but why not a group of petricola catfish? The cats are quite cool and 12 of them would look spectacular!


----------



## capman (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmmm, I didn't know about these particular catfish (though I knew there were various Synodontis cats in the lakes). These look VERY cool.

They also look like they might be expensive though (if I could find them for sale), and they look like they would eat baby cichlids (?)


----------

